# Utiliser le mac comme DISPLAY avec X11



## geoffrey (30 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis récèmment passé sous Mac au boulot (enfin diront nous) et j'ai un petit soucis avec X11.

- je suis connecté en ssh à une machine Linux
- j'aimerais lancer une application graphique en mettant le display sur mon mac

Comment faire ?

J'ai X11 lancé, j'arrive à lancer une application locale (genre xcalc) mais c'est tout :/

Merci d'avance

PS : je suis sous Leopard


----------



## ben206stras (30 Juillet 2009)

Tu fais, dans X11 :
*export display=ip_de_ton_mac:0.0*
Puis tu lances l'application installée sur ton linux.


----------



## geoffrey (30 Juillet 2009)

Super ca fonctionne.

Il me manquait le .0 à la fin du DISPLAY ! (sous Linux pas besoin de 0.0...)

J'en profite pour une autre question 

Est ce qu'il y a un client VNC qui permet de modifier la résolution de la machine sur laquelle tu te connecte. Avec vncviewer (Linux) il y a une option mais la j'ai essayé 4 clients VNC OS X et j'ai pas trouvé (Chicken, Real VNC, Vine et JollyFast)

Bon ce problème est moins gènant maintenant que j'ai règlé le soucis du DISPLAY.


----------



## ben206stras (30 Juillet 2009)

geoffrey a dit:


> J'en profite pour une autre question
> 
> Est ce qu'il y a un client VNC qui permet de modifier la résolution de la machine sur laquelle tu te connecte. Avec vncviewer (Linux) il y a une option mais la j'ai essayé 4 clients VNC OS X et j'ai pas trouvé (Chicken, Real VNC, Vine et JollyFast)


 
Là, je passe la main


----------



## GillesF (1 Août 2009)

Pour ton 1er problème, je pense que tu peux lancer ssh avec l'option "-X" ou "-X11" je me souviens plus bien et tu auras ce que tu veux aussi 

Pour le 2eme prob, aucune idée désolé...


----------



## geoffrey (1 Août 2009)

Ok merci


----------



## phelibre (8 Août 2009)

Pour le déport display c'est : ssh -Y pour Tiger ou ssh -X pour léopard

Pour changer la résolution su client , c'est au serveur qu'il faut définir le choix de la résolution ...


----------

